# So I went to petsmart...



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

And I am sure everyone has by now heard the whole saw handsome(or pretty) betta + have an empty tank = new betta buddy. I must warn you prepare for a barrage of photos like you've never seen before. Also I need to find a name for this guy so if anyone has any guesses those would be really awesome and helpful (I'm not very imaginative).

Here's a kiss from a handsome betta, I think it might be an injury that maybe occurred at the store but I really don't know.









Didn't your mom ever teach you not to drag your fins?









Someones out there better get ready!!!



























Full fledged attack mode






















































A few things I would like to say is that I only got him yesterday and he was in those methyl blue cups so he looked a lot darker, I originally thought he was going to be a black grey betta but he sure did color up over night. Even after I had taken him out of the cup and put him in the aquarium he was a little dull. I noticed he has a few little blotches on his fins and he has some bumps on his body I will post in the disease section so that will be taken care of but I would like this post to stay positive as I watch by little buddy bloom. Also these pictures were taken with a lowly 8 mp camera on my phone because the other camera we have wasn't available atm. So if you are interested in seeing some more pics get ready because they'll be in a beautiful 21 mp resolution. Thanks


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

he is unique, he almost looks silver


----------



## RaptorX8 (Sep 7, 2012)

He looks awesome! Since it's so close to Halloween, perhaps a holiday inspired name like Jack or Thriller or something. Really loving the colors. I bet he'll darken up more over time.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

what a cutie metallic you got there!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love him.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## irishcreep (Oct 20, 2012)

Very cool. I've never seen one like that.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

He looks like the boy version of my female PK Margaret. Also looks like a copper with that gold iridescence.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Love the coloring. Congrats


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It he a Delta-Tail?


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

i think he is either a super delta or a full fledged halfmoon! his silver color makes me think of jewelry, so Platnium? but he has red on the fins, so... not Ruby (he ain't no girl obviously!) Good luck, keep us posted to see this rare beauty!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I give him 4 stars.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

He's amazing!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Ohh very cool Betta! How about naming him "Night Shade"


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

He reminds me of a Bronze statatue.


----------



## jake1515 (Feb 15, 2012)

what a fabulous dude you got!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I see some of his fins have a peach shade too them.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't see the pictures :/


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Feel sorry for you missing such a nice fish.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

That is a gorgeous fish...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful. He looks like a copper to me.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

you should name him Morgan. he reminds me a lot of an old Morgan silver dollar:


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

He is.georgeous! I wish I can have more than one betta!(though I love my.sir rocky a heck of a lot!)
Maybe you should name him after a coin like homegrown terror suggested like Mr Washington or Lincoln if he.is a copper or something. Lovely betta you have C:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think John is a goood name.


----------

